# Woodside German Shepherds?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am trying to help a client select a breeder and was wondering if anybody knows Woodside kennels in Canada. I don't know many show line breeders and this is the kennel she was looking at. 

Has anybody worked with this kennel or any of their dogs?

Thanks!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

To clarify, I would consider this high ASL to differentiate between the showlines (German/American). Woodside shows up in quite a few top-shelf ASL pedigrees, if not most at this point. They have a very recognizable look and it passes well. I have not worked directly with this kennel but I have a good friend in the breed who bought a pup directly from them. I can get you into contact with her if you'd like to hear more about what she went through with the poor pup.
That said, I have a few dogs with a nice Woodside sire in their pedigree that I have worked with personally. He's a very nice dog with very weak ears, definitely a carefree joker of a dog. He moves well and has great pigment. I worked with him for about 6 months and never had an issue. He produced more bone than he showed himself, repeatedly.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

Sam is from Woodside... I just got her a few weeks ago. I didn't get her for showing though. She has tummy problems - when I emailed the breeder about giardia (confirmed) she did not get back to me. I did not see the parents of the pup either when I picked her up. Sam is what I'd call a "soft" dog too which is making socializing really difficult and I'm going to have to work with her a lot to avoid any potential aggression problems. 

If you have any questions just shoot me a message. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

mjta, sent you a PM.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I should have specified that she is looking for ASL, sorry! 

She is looking to possibly show but the puppy is mostly going to be a pet. 

I will check my PMs, thanks!


----------



## JPS007 (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a dog from Woodside Shepherds and Phoenix (my Woodside dog) also had digestive problems as well as temperament issues. This kennel is your typical show line breeder and that's why when we put him down (at 10 years from cancer) we got a new GSD and I specifically looked for working line breeders. Bishop Vom Banach is the healthiest dog I had. Friendly and solid nerves. Parents both imports. They do it right in Germany / Czech.


----------



## JPS007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Also, Woodside's Phoenix , my dog, was CKC registered but there was an issue with the ownership of the sire, Navigator, which made it next to impossible to get that transferred to AKC. Sandy Anderson was no help.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

For what it is worth, I met Sandy Anderson and her new Grand Victor Woodside's Megabucks at the recent GSDCA National Specialty. I watched Buck win the Grand Victor title and got to meet him at ringside. He is a big boy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My male Niko's sire is Woodside's Jubilate Eye of the Tiger. There are a couple other Woodside's in the pedigree as well. Niko moves beautifully, is very nice looking and strong, has good hips and elbows. He is a bit underconfident and sharp. Highly food motivated and has lots of ball drive. I did not get him directly from Woodside's, but rather from a breeder in Upstate,, NY.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

JPS007 said:


> Parents both imports. They do it right in Germany / Czech.


 Actually, the breeder here in the States did it right. Two imports put together without a goal in mind can produce a total disaster.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anybody have any recommendations for an ASL breeder near Washington state that has good dogs then?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Lori Nikeson. she does obedience, herding and conformation with her dogs. [email protected].


----------



## MichelleGSD1981 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have 3 dogs from Woodside, 2 show dogs and a wonderful companion long coat. Both of my show dogs are OFA hips and elbows, I have attained both American and Canadian Championships. I have had no issues with digestion as previously mentioned and all 3 of my dogs have wonderful temperaments. I have also done some obedience as well as tracking. I have young children and all of my dogs are great with kids. 

I have been to Woodside to see the property, have seen the dogs and met with Sandy on multiple occasions. I met her 6 years ago when I purchased my first Woodside shepherd and have been in fairly consistant contact, she's always answered questions and what I have noted it that she is always available by email. I have had only good experiences and would get another dog from her tomorrow if my household allowed for it. I am actually hoping the opportunity to co-own another show dog from her kennel will arise in the future. When I was new to showing, Sandy was a big help assisting us in finding places to train and handlers to help us out.

I too have seen Woodside's Megabucks in person, what a dog he is. The 2013 National Specialty winner. Woodside has been around for 30+ years and has perfected a beautiful type, that is what I love about my dogs most. My male looks all male and my females are beautiful, great pigment all around and some awesome movers. Any questions, you can certainly send them my way!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have met two Woodside breeding dogs at a dog show 4 or so years ago, PM me if you want details. Not sure if you made your decision but figured I would leave this here in case you need more opinions.


----------



## Katy01 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi! I don't know if you have had the chance to choose yet but I would recommend your client visit Woodside as they are quite close to the US/Canada border, like 5 minutes away from the border crossing. Not sure where in Washington your clients are but it would be very much worth the trip to see the kennel and their dogs and to meet the owner. 

I have been showing dogs for quite some time and once in a while I will get a client looking for a GSD. I didn't have a lot of kennels to send them to so when the opportunity to go to Woodside arose, I was happy to go. While attending a large all-breed show a couple years back in NW Wash, a friend of mine/fellow handler and I made the drive up to take a look and to meet Sandy, the owner. My friend has known her for many years. I've seen Woodside dogs at shows before and I have always been impressed with how pretty the dogs are and the ones I had seen were very nice, not extreme which is big for me as I prefer American lines to working lines but I can't take that extreme style and prefer nice straight back legs, nice pigment, good movers, solid toplines. I saw some young puppies while I was there as well as some dogs in the peak of their show careers, 2-3 years old. I was impressed with the attitudes and temperament on the dogs, not what I expected out of a kennel environment. They were quite aloof to us being there. The kennel is beautifully situated on I would say about 6 or 7 acres, the property was well kept and everything was in really nice condition. The dogs were all housed in big indoor/outdoor runs and the kennel building was very clean. That's something I always look for at any breeder environment and always tell my clients, I want to see that the dogs are relaxed and that everything is clean. Doesn't have to be perfect but it has to be clean, clean, clean. 

I do now have a client dog from Woodside, just acquired him recently and as far as Shepherds go, this one has a "Golden Retriever" type of happy go lucky attitude. He has lots of spunk and really gives that expression you expect to see in the show ring. He's still a work in progress but so am I, he's young and still needing plenty more ring training. I've been in touch with Sandy periodically with regards to our boy and she has always been professional. I've called her a couple times during her busy time of the day and I know now to call her early morning or late evening if I want to have an uninterrupted conversation or I just talk to her through email and I get prompt responses. She seems to have a genuine concern for how things are going with us, always has very direct advice for me which is what I like since showing Shepherds are so much different than the breeds I am used to taking in the ring. My clients say they have maintained a good relationship with Woodside and they are now considering a second dog. I do believe that if it is possible for your client to go there, see the place and meet the owner, that is something I always recommend my clients to do if it is at all possible. Meeting any breeder face to face, whether for show or companionship can tell you a lot. Good luck and feel free to message me


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I wanted to update. My client did end up getting a pup from this breeder, and oy. The pup is extremely fearful and reactive. We are working with him but it is slow going. Not a breeder I would personally want a dog from if I were into ASL.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

mjta said:


> I wanted to update. My client did end up getting a pup from this breeder, and oy. The pup is extremely fearful and reactive. We are working with him but it is slow going. Not a breeder I would personally want a dog from if I were into ASL.


I will never understand why people fail to listen and make things more complicated for themselves. :crazy:


----------

